# arabchurch sarcasm society



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع مخصص للكوميكس اللى مش منقولة 
لازم انت اللى تكون عامل ال edit والفكرة فكرتك , يعنى متنقلش من الفيس بوك وتحط هنا

اللى ميعرفش فكرة sarcasm society بشكل مبسط هو التعبير عن ما يحدث فى الحياة , او التعليق على اى احداث جارية بإسلوب ساخر
الصور الساخرة المستخدمة اسمها meme والقصة على بعضها اسمها comic
ده تحميل لجميع الصور (meme)
http://www.mediafire.com/?96senai84t4dh4k

واللى مش فاهم هيفهم مع المشاركات

هقول اخر مرة :


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## V mary (10 يوليو 2012)

*فكرة جامدة جداً​*


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *واللى عايز اى meme يقولى وهديهالى (ونساعد بعضنا يعنى)*


*أنا عايز منه أتنين ..واحد سبايسى والتانى بالجبنة*
*بيتعمل ازاى البتاع دة ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا عايز منه أتنين ..واحد سبايسى والتانى بالجبنة*
> *بيتعمل ازاى البتاع دة ؟؟*


ههههههههههه
ده متوفر على النت يا ابو عبيد , بيتعمل فوتوشوب , والكوميك نفسه بيتعمل فوتوشوب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ده متوفر على النت يا ابو عبيد , بيتعمل فوتوشوب , والكوميك نفسه بيتعمل فوتوشوب


*فوتو شوب ؟؟؟*
*أمال فاتح صدرك وتقول اللى عايز يقولى أبعت له ...!!!!*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يوليو 2012)

http://ragemaker.net/

دااا موقع بيتعمل بية الكوميكس دي ...


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فوتو شوب ؟؟؟*
> *أمال فاتح صدرك وتقول اللى عايز يقولى أبعت له ...!!!!*


ابعتله الصور اللى يشتغل منها يعنى , مش ابعتله الفوتوشوب ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> http://ragemaker.net/
> 
> دااا موقع بيتعمل بية الكوميكس دي ...


حلللللو جددددددددددا كدة العملية اسهل شكرااااااااااا


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2012)

بس الميم مبيقولش تبقى حمار خالص 
واخد بالك يا عمر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة جامدة موت


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2012)

اشهر ميمز للغلابه


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> http://ragemaker.net/
> 
> دااا موقع بيتعمل بية الكوميكس دي ...






 وأنآ إللى كنت فآكرآهم بيشقوآ عليهآ فى آلفوتوشوب :new6: ..

*فكرة لذيذهـ *
هحآول معآهآ ^_^



*.،*
​


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2012)

اصلا الكوميك ده حرام 





انت فاكرنى هقرا كل الردود ياراجل كبر مخك 
















شوية ميمات على السريع


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2012)

*لو سبيدر مان هو إلى هيطبق الشريعه ---- معنديش مانع :big33:*


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لو سبيدر مان هو إلى هيطبق الشريعه ---- معنديش مانع :big33:*


ههههههههه ايه البيعة دى


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا .. موضوع رائع..


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

*


















*​ 







 











 













​ 
​ 
​


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>



واو .. اول مره اشوف النيو لوك دا لجون ترافولتا .. من زمان مش متابع انا ..من ساعة فيس اووووووووف ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2012)

انتا مجرم يا عياااااد هههههههههه
كلهم تحفه ويقتسوا من الدحك ..وكلهم صح جدا ع فكره ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> انتا مجرم يا عياااااد هههههههههه
> كلهم تحفه ويقتسوا من الدحك ..وكلهم صح جدا ع فكره ..



*خلاص روح بلغ عني :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2012)

:new6:


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## the shepherd (12 يوليو 2012)

مبدع بجد يا كريتك 
انا مبطلتش ضحك
متابع بشغف ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (13 يوليو 2012)

*موش عارفه اكتب فى الصور *
*متابعه لحد ما اتعلم D:*​


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>





يخرب عقلك.. فطست ضحكت وانا في الشغل والزملاء يسألون عن السبب..


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> واو .. اول مره اشوف النيو لوك دا لجون ترافولتا .. من زمان مش متابع انا ..من ساعة فيس اووووووووف ...


انا معرفش ده من فيلم ايه اساسا , انا برضو اخر حاجة شوفتها فيس اوف


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *موش عارفه اكتب فى الصور *
> *متابعه لحد ما اتعلم D:*​


ليه ايه المشكلة ؟
جربتى الموقع اللى حطته فيبرونيا ؟


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> يخرب عقلك.. فطست ضحكت وانا في الشغل والزملاء يسألون عن السبب..


و ماله يا زعيم قولهم عن السبب والحقيقة المرة :vava:


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

*فكره تحفه قوي يا كريتيك
وحبيت اشارك معاكم لكن معرفتش
الموقع بتاع فيبرونيا فيه صور بس
مش عارف اكتب فيه اي حاجه
لكن متابع معاكم
تسلم افكارك يا جميل ​*


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *فكره تحفه قوي يا كريتيك
> وحبيت اشارك معاكم لكن معرفتش
> الموقع بتاع فيبرونيا فيه صور بس
> مش عارف اكتب فيه اي حاجه
> ...


بيكتب  (وعربى كمان ) من هنا :





بس لما جربت لقيت موضوع الكتابة فيه مش سهلة , انا كدة كدة بستخدم فوتوشوب
واتمنى بجد انك تشارك معايا
شكرا للتشجيع يا كبير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بيكتب  (وعربى كمان ) من هنا :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هحاول مره تانيه
تقريبا العيب فيا ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>



*تعرف بقي ان الـ 3 مرات اللي بقيت مبارك فيهم 
كنت موجود في المنتدي 

يعني مفيش مره فتحت واتفاجئت :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>


*صاحب الذقن المتضخمة اسمه : For ever alone*


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صاحب الذقن المتضخمة اسمه : For ever alone*


معلوم , وعندك حق كان من الأنسب استخدامه :t17:


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*لايك وتقييم .*
*كم رددنا هذه العبارة *
*كم كنا حالمين .*


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2012)

إنت. مشكله هههههههههه. كلهم بجد. حلوين قوىى 
براقو عليك يا دريب ههههههههه .
لا بجد حلوين يا كريتك


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إنت. مشكله هههههههههه. كلهم بجد. حلوين قوىى
> براقو عليك يا دريب ههههههههه .
> لا بجد حلوين يا كريتك


ميرسى يا درباية ههههههههه ربنا يخليكى


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Strident (15 يوليو 2012)

كريتيك...حاسس انك مش واخد راحتك في الالفاظ


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الموضوع الحلو ده
انا متابعه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 يوليو 2012)

جميل متابع​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كريتيك...حاسس انك مش واخد راحتك في الالفاظ


هههههههههههه كلك نظر
المهم ان الإحساس المطلوب يوصل :t33:


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الموضوع الحلو ده
> انا متابعه


يا سلام بقا هو ده التشجيع اللى يفتح النفس , ده انا كنت قربت اهجر الموضوع :t33:


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> جميل متابع​


ثانكس يا بونا مشرفنى متابعتك


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## soul & life (16 يوليو 2012)

*بصوا بقا انا نزلت البرنامج وعملت كومنت لذيذ بس معرفتش ادخله على المنتدى حد يفهمنى ازاى ومحدش يضحك اعذروا جهلى*


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *بصوا بقا انا نزلت البرنامج وعملت كومنت لذيذ بس معرفتش ادخله على المنتدى حد يفهمنى ازاى ومحدش يضحك اعذروا جهلى*


لا لا عيييييب
بصى هتلاقى فوق فى النص كلمة "مركز رفع الصور"
دوسى عليها هتلاقى صفحة طلعت فيها choose file دوسى عليها واختارى الصور بتاعتك من مكانها
وبعد كدة حطى الرقم زى اللى ظاهرلك
ودوسى "رفع الصورة"
هيطلعلك لينكين
خدى تانى لينك فيهم كوبى

وتعالى بقا فى الرد
هتلاقى فى الشريط بتاع الفونت علامة دى :





دوسى عليها واعمى بيست للينك اللى انتى اخدتيه
واعملى اوك


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* الحقيقه اااااااه هههههههههه بس انا الحقيقه دخلت الموضوع و مش كنت فاهما إنكم  عيزينه موضوع للرجال.. مدخلتوش من اول صفحه دخلت من النص كدا و قريت و لقيت بنات معلقه و روحت معلقه انا كمان هههههههههههههه اخذت لى كلمتين فى الجناب  و بعد كدا لقيت كوميت من عضو بيقول  ان المفروض موضوع للرجال و الاكثر متكلم البنات فإتكفست الحقيقه  ادخل فيه تانى..قولت اديكم حريتكم.. و استانا ابقا عضو اخضر و يبقا عندى اوبشن الإنفيزيبول " على رأى عبود" علشان ادخل اتصنت براحتى هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * الحقيقه اااااااه هههههههههه بس انا الحقيقه دخلت الموضوع و مش كنت فاهما إنكم  عيزينه موضوع للرجال.. مدخلتوش من اول صفحه دخلت من النص كدا و قريت و لقيت بنات معلقه و روحت معلقه انا كمان هههههههههههههه اخذت لى كلمتين فى الجناب  و بعد كدا لقيت كوميت من عضو بيقول  ان المفروض موضوع للرجال و الاكثر متكلم البنات فإتكفست الحقيقه  ادخل فيه تانى..قولت اديكم حريتكم.. و استانا ابقا عضو اخضر و يبقا عندى اوبشن الإنفيزيبول " على رأى عبود" علشان ادخل اتصنت براحتى هههههههههههههههههههه*


عايزة تتنصتى بس بصمت هههههههههه
لا كدة عداكى العيب وازح :act23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عايزة تتنصتى بس بصمت هههههههههه
> لا كدة عداكى العيب وازح :act23:


* هههههههههههه يعنى هو إحنا لينا مين غيركو نتصنت عليه هههههههههه*

  غرضا فى فهمكم اكتر :t23: شايف الغرض السامى:smile01


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هههههههههههه يعنى هو إحنا لينا مين غيركو نتصنت عليه هههههههههه*
> 
> غرضا فى فهمكم اكتر :t23: شايف الغرض السامى:smile01


ههههههههه عارفة كلامك لايق يتحط عليه الصورة دى :


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ههههههههه عارفة كلامك لايق يتحط عليه الصورة دى :


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>



ياساتر هو روك بيخوف قوي كدا


بس دا هايكون حال اي فئه بقي
مشرفين ولا محاوريين ولا مباركيين ولا اعضاء نشطاء ولا جدد ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر هو روك بيخوف قوي كدا
> 
> 
> بس دا هايكون حال اي فئه بقي
> مشرفين ولا محاوريين ولا مباركيين ولا اعضاء نشطاء ولا جدد ؟:thnk0001:


شكلك متفرجتيش على الفيلم ده :thnk0001:
مش ده المغزززززززززززى


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> شكلك متفرجتيش على الفيلم ده :thnk0001:
> مش ده المغزززززززززززى



هههههههههههه ممكن اكون شوفته
بس انا زهايمراخر حاجه بصراحه


ينوبك ثواب وتفوز بالجنه قول امين
ايه المغزي ؟:act23:


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههه ممكن اكون شوفته
> بس انا زهايمراخر حاجه بصراحه
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
يعنى تقدرى تقولى انه لسة مخدش على انه مشرف وفاكر نفسه مشاغب زى زمان
هى حاجة هتتفهم لما تشوفى المشهد ده من الفيلم


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه ياحرام فعلا معاك حق *
*انا عندى مشكله فى رفع الصور مش عارفه اتفاعل  اكتر من كده علشان احسسك ان الموضوع مسلى جدا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ياحرام فعلا معاك حق *
> *انا عندى مشكله فى رفع الصور مش عارفه اتفاعل  اكتر من كده علشان احسسك ان الموضوع مسلى جدا*



هههههههههههههههه تصدقي مصلحه
عشان مش ابقي لوحدي
اصلي مش عارفه اعمل صوره  من الاصل :act23:


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ياحرام فعلا معاك حق *
> *انا عندى مشكله فى رفع الصور مش عارفه اتفاعل  اكتر من كده علشان احسسك ان الموضوع مسلى جدا*


طب لو كدة قوليلى فين المشكلة وهقولك لو اعرف اجاوبك , او لو انا مش عارف افتحى تسألى فى قسم المشاكل وهتلاقى حل اكيد 
ميرسى لذوقك , ولو قدرتى حاولى تعالجى المشكلة علشان عندى فضول اعرف الكومك بتاعك كان بيقول ايه


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*طيب اقولك المشكله  بس خد بالك  مفيش وجه مقارنه من اللى انت بتنزلهم وبين صورتى  مبدئيا يعنى علشان احنا الصبح ومش حابه اصدمك هههههه*
* لما باجى اعمل رفع للصوره بيكتبلى الكود غير مطابق ومش فاهمه يعنى ايه جربت اكتر من مره ونفس النتيجه دا يبقا من ايه؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *طيب اقولك المشكله  بس خد بالك  مفيش وجه مقارنه من اللى انت بتنزلهم وبين صورتى  مبدئيا يعنى علشان احنا الصبح ومش حابه اصدمك هههههه*
> * لما باجى اعمل رفع للصوره بيكتبلى الكود غير مطابق ومش فاهمه يعنى ايه جربت اكتر من مره ونفس النتيجه دا يبقا من ايه؟؟؟*


شوفى طيب الشرح ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2851952&postcount=2
وقوليلى ايه النتيجة ؟
بس هتختارى اللينك اللى فى "نسخ رابط الصورة" و هتفتحى الايقونة اللى قلتلك عليها وتعملى بيست جواها

ومتقلقيش مش هتصدم , ومش مهم الجودة المهم الفكرة , والأهم انك تشاركى :mus13:


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه تصدقي مصلحه
> عشان مش ابقي لوحدي
> اصلي مش عارفه اعمل صوره  من الاصل :act23:


ليه يا جماعة ؟
هو انتو مش اتعلموا فى موضوع دروس الفوتوشوب ده ؟ ايه المشكلة ؟ لو حد عايز شرح يقول ؟
او خلوا الدرس الجاى فى دروس الفوتوشوب كيفية عمل كوميك :mus13:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ليه يا جماعة ؟
> هو انتو مش اتعلموا فى موضوع دروس الفوتوشوب ده ؟ ايه المشكلة ؟ لو حد عايز شرح يقول ؟
> او خلوا الدرس الجاى فى دروس الفوتوشوب كيفية عمل كوميك :mus13:



ههههههههههههههه
لا انت كدا مصمم علي الفضايح علي الصبح
انا مش اشتركت في دوره الفوتوشوب اصلا :smile01
عشان كدا اختك ميح يا كبير :t23:

اي فضايح تاني :act23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2012)

*أغانى عبد الحليم حافظ*
*من وحى محاكمة القرن *




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: يا جمااااعه عرفت اعملهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*30:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: يا جمااااعه عرفت اعملهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*30:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الف مبرو ....*
*مبروك يعنى ...*
*والله البلاك بيرى جاب نتيجة أهوه ....*
*أنزلى بقى بمشاركة منه عشان خاطرى *


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: يا جمااااعه عرفت اعملهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*30:


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه جدعه برافوا عليكى  كفايه تنطيط بقا هتهدى المنتدى على دماغنا

:thnk0001::thnk0001: كل ما بحاول بلاقى نفسى طيرت النت مش مساعدنى خالص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الف مبرو ....*
> *مبروك يعنى ...*
> *والله البلاك بيرى جاب نتيجة أهوه ....*
> *أنزلى بقى بمشاركة منه عشان خاطرى *


* يا بايخ*
* لا مش نازله ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: يا جمااااعه عرفت اعملهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*30:



هههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك وعقبالنا
بدون نفسنه اهو :smile01


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2012)

يا عم انت مش لاقي حد تاني تتفنن عليه؟


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> يا عم انت مش لاقي حد تاني تتفنن عليه؟


الثورة غيرتنا يا زعيم
حد كان يقدر يقرب من القصر من الجمهورى  قصدى من اسم روك
شوف دلوقت
الناس قدام القصر بالطوب هههههههه


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> يا عم انت مش لاقي حد تاني تتفنن عليه؟


ازاى بس يا ابو الزعماء , ميصحش تبقى انت موجود واروح لغيرك يعنى


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2012)

اول تجربة


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>



مالها دئ. بءا....
منفسن من. الراجل و مراتو ليه.
مع تسيب دريب و دربايه يتشاتو مع بعض. و الجري للمدريب
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مالها دئ. بءا....
> منفسن من. الراجل و مراتو ليه.
> مع تسيب دريب و دربايه يتشاتو مع بعض. و الجري للمدريب
> هههههههههههههه


منفسن ايه بس دى حاجة تشل
يعنى انا اروح اكتب لأخويا على الوول , ما هو جنبى يا جدعااااااااااااان
معاها فى البيت بيوجعوا دماغنا ليه على الفيس بوك !
هى منظرة وخلاص


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## amgd beshara (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>


جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد 
انا فطسط من الضحك 
بالزات اللى استلمت فيها ( الزعيم ) ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف علية:smile01
متاااااابع:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد
> انا فطسط من الضحك
> بالزات اللى استلمت فيها ( الزعيم ) ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف علية:smile01
> متاااااابع:yahoo::yahoo:


ثانكس يا كبير يا رافع معنوياتى
ومش لازم تجيب سيرة كومكس الزعيم علشان مينتهيش بينا الحال واسامينا عليها شرطة :new2:


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2012)

تم وضع الموضوع تحت المراقبة القصوى.. ولما نشوف تاليتها..


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> تم وضع الموضوع تحت المراقبة القصوى.. ولما نشوف تاليتها..


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> تم وضع الموضوع تحت المراقبة القصوى.. ولما نشوف تاليتها..



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


ده ايه النفسنة دى كلها
عاجبك كدة يا زعيم ! يا شماتة ابلا ظاظا فيا


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده ايه النفسنة دى كلها
> عاجبك كدة يا زعيم ! يا شماتة ابلا ظاظا فيا



تؤتؤتؤ مش نفسنه خالص مالص نالص :t33:

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ابله ظاظا مين ؟ :smil12:


----------



## antonius (18 يوليو 2012)

موضوع تحفة بجد...الساعة اربعة الصبح و يمكن الاهل صحو من صوت ضحكي...


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

antonius قال:


> موضوع تحفة بجد...الساعة اربعة الصبح و يمكن الاهل صحو من صوت ضحكي...


you made my day


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## amgd beshara (18 يوليو 2012)

> تم وضع الموضوع تحت المراقبة القصوى.. ولما نشوف تاليتها..





Critic قال:


>


:dntknw: مش انا دة كريتك هو السبب


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> you made my day



أنا متابع معاك الموضوع من الأول
انت بالفعل موهوب
وبجد أنا كمان ضحكت وأنا بس أضحك كتير تنزل دموعي هههههههههه
تسجيل متابعة بشغف وتشجيع​


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا متابع معاك الموضوع من الأول
> انت بالفعل موهوب
> وبجد أنا كمان ضحكت وأنا بس أضحك كتير تنزل دموعي هههههههههه
> تسجيل متابعة بشغف وتشجيع​


بشكرك جدا على متابعتك وتشجيعك كلامك فرحنى جدا :smil12:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


*تموتى فى المصايب أنتى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تموتى فى المصايب أنتى ...*




ههههههههههههههههههه مين دي
 انا مظلوم والنبي



هي المصايب اللي بتموت فيا لوحدها :smil12:


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>




ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كنت بعمل كدا اقصه واعيط بعدين 
لان الكوافير ايده طويله وقص كتير
وافضل ازعق في اختي وامي لانهم اللي بيوزوني اقصه :a82:

بس الحمد لله توبت عن قصه
بس للاسف مش بيطول كتير :smil13:


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كنت بعمل كدا اقصه واعيط بعدين
> لان الكوافير ايده طويله وقص كتير
> وافضل ازعق في اختي وامي لانهم اللي بيوزوني اقصه :a82:
> ...


انتى هتقوليلى !
ما ده القرار الاكثر انتشارا وندما فى نفس الوقت عند كل البنات ! , حاجة عجيبة بجد تفضلوا تربوا شعركوا وفى الآخر تقصوه ! ايه معاملة خروف العيد دى !!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

للاسف معنديش اخت....لكن انا فاكر نفسي وانا صغير، كل مرة اتخانق مع امي لاني مش عايزها تقص شعرها


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> للاسف معنديش اخت....لكن انا فاكر نفسي وانا صغير، كل مرة اتخانق مع امي لاني مش عايزها تقص شعرها


ههههههههههه انا لحد دلوقت بتعارك مع الاتنين :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>


ههههههههـ
مآهو فعلاً آلكوآفير مش بيعمل فيهآ كريم غير على قص شعرنآ :dntknw: ..


*.،*
​


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

تانى تجاربى


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ
> مآهو فعلاً آلكوآفير مش بيعمل فيهآ كريم غير على قص شعرنآ :dntknw: ..
> 
> 
> ...


يعنى هو الغلطان برضووووووو :hlp:
girls !


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تانى تجاربى




ينصر دينك يا استاذ... نفيسه..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يوليو 2012)

*  *


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

شوية تهييس


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

وحته سياسه


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شوية تهييس








:t31:


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>




يا حرام صعبتوا عليا

عشان تعرفوا ان الرجاله بخله حتي علي نفسهم
هههههههههههههه :a63:


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا حرام صعبتوا عليا
> 
> عشان تعرفوا ان الرجاله بخله حتي علي نفسهم
> هههههههههههههه :a63:


ده مش بخل 
دى نتانه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>



*نفس البدلة و مفهومة .. بغض النظر عن السبب
لكن نفس الوقفة و نفس البصة ؟؟ هو مفيش اوبشنات تانية طيب .. دة احنا لينا الجنة :smil16:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ده مش بخل
> دى نتانه هههههههههههههههههههه




وشهد شاهد من اهلها
جبتش حاجه من عندي انا leasantr


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا حرام صعبتوا عليا
> 
> عشان تعرفوا ان الرجاله بخله حتي علي نفسهم
> هههههههههههههه :a63:


انتو اللى فاضيين
وبعيدن البروتوكول الاجتماعى هو اللى فرض علينا البدلة فى كل حاجة مش ذنبنا



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نفس البدلة و مفهومة .. بغض النظر عن السبب
> لكن نفس الوقفة و نفس البصة ؟؟ هو مفيش اوبشنات تانية طيب .. دة احنا لينا الجنة :smil16:*


علشان احنا غلااااااااااااااابة


----------



## ponponayah (21 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>


*تصدق انا كرهت الجواز*
*بعد الكوميك دة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة "بايره وافتخر " اسهل*
​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تصدق انا كرهت الجواز*
> *بعد الكوميك دة*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دة "بايره وافتخر " اسهل*
> ​


يا بنتى الكوميك ده true story :99:


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## چاكس (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>



*هههههههه لا ده كان ساعتها بيقوله هنسرق بنك .... استغفر الله انا تبت  ، البنك ده فى اسرائيل ، قال له نقرأ الفاتحة ههههههههه 
بس موضوعك جاااااامد أوى ، ثانكس
*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *هههههههه لا ده كان ساعتها بيقوله هنسرق بنك .... استغفر الله انا تبت  ، البنك ده فى اسرائيل ، قال له نقرأ الفاتحة ههههههههه
> بس موضوعك جاااااامد أوى ، ثانكس
> *


هههههههههه هو منظره تحفة فى الصورة اساسا
ثانكس يا علمانى على التشجيع :94:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


>




ههههههههههههههههههههه
نفسهم حلوه بصراحه :smile02

قال عرسان كتير قال


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> نفسهم حلوه بصراحه :smile02
> 
> قال عرسان كتير قال


طب عينى فى عينك كدة مبتقوليش كدة انتى كمان :smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب عينى فى عينك كدة مبتقوليش كدة انتى كمان :smile02



عيب عليك مش محتاجه اقول اصلا :gy0000:


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

*ما تعلمونا البتاع ده *
*عندي افكار جبارة هههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ما تعلمونا البتاع ده *
> *عندي افكار جبارة هههههههه*​


بتعرف فوتشوب طيب ؟ لو بتعرف فوتوشوب يبقى هتكون سهلة وممكن اعرفك القصة ماشية ازاى
انا اصلا زهقت من الصحرا دى انا الوحيد اللى بشترك (الا ما رحم ربى)
تعالى ومد ايدك معايا الله يكرمك


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بتعرف فوتشوب طيب ؟ لو بتعرف فوتوشوب يبقى هتكون سهلة وممكن اعرفك القصة ماشية ازاى
> انا اصلا زهقت من الصحرا دى انا الوحيد اللى بشترك (الا ما رحم ربى)
> تعالى ومد ايدك معايا الله يكرمك


 
*بصراحة ... مبعرفش فوتوشوب ولا عندي البرنامج أصلاً :vava:*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *بصراحة ... مبعرفش فوتوشوب ولا عندي البرنامج أصلاً :vava:*​


هههههههههههههههه اومال هعلمك ازاى
طيب ما تدخل تتعلم فى دورة الفتوتوشوب هيفيدك اوى


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اومال هعلمك ازاى
> طيب ما تدخل تتعلم فى دورة الفتوتوشوب هيفيدك اوى


*هههههههههههه*
*يعم انت هتسدها في وشي كدة *

*خلاص يا عم مش هتعلم :act31:*
*قال ايه والوحد كان نفسه يعمل حاجة للمنتدي :smile02*​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اومال هعلمك ازاى
> طيب ما تدخل تتعلم فى دورة الفتوتوشوب هيفيدك اوى


*طيب اعملنا موضوع ينوبك ثواب **للمبتدأين* 
*وقولنا فيه الطريقه ... واحد اتنين تلاته ...*
*وكله فى سلة حسناتك :vava:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

نزلنا انت رابط مباشر نحمل منه برنامج الفوتوشوب

واحنا نخبط مع نفسنا
ولو في حاجه نسالك 
شو رايك خيي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)

طيب استنوا عليا فى الاجازة وهشوف ايه النظام
وربنا يتولانى بقا


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أول إنتآجى :smil13: ..










*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*









*.،*​


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

​


----------

